# Help! Have been offered a job in HK and want to make sure that its the right thing



## brommers

Nightlife:
- is there much to do?
- what's it like? 
- are there bars? clubs? etc? 
- how does it compare to london / europe?
- what time do things kick off?

Expat community:
- what is it like? is it easy to make friends? 
- how long did it take you to settle in?
- where do they all live?
- where is everyone from?
- is it getting bigger?
- what industries are the largest over there?
- are there many nice young men out there or mostly couples? ie are there lots of ex pats out there our age to hang out with?

Rent / cost of living:
- where is best to live and why? 
- I would be working in Quarry Bay - what's it like?
- how much is rent?
- I would be looking to move into shared accommodation but what kind of shared accommodation is there?
- do you know of any good websites that I could go to to find out some accommodation
- tax is at 10%? how does this work then - is it applied in bracket stages like over here? 
- what hidden costs are there where the tax is low but they sting you on other things to compensate?
- how much are bills on average a month?

Culture shock:
- pollution
- noise
- is it really that different from being back home or can you blend in or find large areas of ex pats?
- what do you do for Christmas out there? Or do you come home?

Relaxation:
- TV channels - are they all in Cantonese, or lots in English?
- how long does it take to fly to indonesia or other parts of asia and roughly how much?

Language:
- is there anywhere to learn Catonese? Or Madarin

Work:
- when you moved out there, what did they sort out for you / pay for you? 
- what is the work ethic like out there? are the hours really that bad?
- how many days holiday do you normally get?

Transport:
- is it expensive to get around? how crazy is it? what is the best way to get around? 
- is the metro open all night?

Places to go / visit
- are there any nice beaches in hong kong (i have heard of the golden coast but how far away is that from everything else and is it easy to get to?)
- what places would you recommend to go to to get away from it all?

Climate:
- what will it be like in December? 
- what kind of clothes will I need to take out with me?
- what will it be like in jan, feb, mar, etc?
- is the wet season really that bad where it doesnt stop raining for ages?

Pros:?

Cons:?


----------



## carlzp

*Help tpp!*

I am in the same boat as you, so if you get answers to all your questions, I would love to hear them!!! ;-)
Carlz



brommers said:


> Nightlife:
> - is there much to do?
> - what's it like?
> - are there bars? clubs? etc?
> - how does it compare to london / europe?
> - what time do things kick off?
> 
> Expat community:
> - what is it like? is it easy to make friends?
> - how long did it take you to settle in?
> - where do they all live?
> - where is everyone from?
> - is it getting bigger?
> - what industries are the largest over there?
> - are there many nice young men out there or mostly couples? ie are there lots of ex pats out there our age to hang out with?
> 
> Rent / cost of living:
> - where is best to live and why?
> - I would be working in Quarry Bay - what's it like?
> - how much is rent?
> - I would be looking to move into shared accommodation but what kind of shared accommodation is there?
> - do you know of any good websites that I could go to to find out some accommodation
> - tax is at 10%? how does this work then - is it applied in bracket stages like over here?
> - what hidden costs are there where the tax is low but they sting you on other things to compensate?
> - how much are bills on average a month?
> 
> Culture shock:
> - pollution
> - noise
> - is it really that different from being back home or can you blend in or find large areas of ex pats?
> - what do you do for Christmas out there? Or do you come home?
> 
> Relaxation:
> - TV channels - are they all in Cantonese, or lots in English?
> - how long does it take to fly to indonesia or other parts of asia and roughly how much?
> 
> Language:
> - is there anywhere to learn Catonese? Or Madarin
> 
> Work:
> - when you moved out there, what did they sort out for you / pay for you?
> - what is the work ethic like out there? are the hours really that bad?
> - how many days holiday do you normally get?
> 
> Transport:
> - is it expensive to get around? how crazy is it? what is the best way to get around?
> - is the metro open all night?
> 
> Places to go / visit
> - are there any nice beaches in hong kong (i have heard of the golden coast but how far away is that from everything else and is it easy to get to?)
> - what places would you recommend to go to to get away from it all?
> 
> Climate:
> - what will it be like in December?
> - what kind of clothes will I need to take out with me?
> - what will it be like in jan, feb, mar, etc?
> - is the wet season really that bad where it doesnt stop raining for ages?
> 
> Pros:?
> 
> Cons:?


----------



## travelpro747

*Can offer some help and information*



brommers said:


> Nightlife:
> - is there much to do?
> - what's it like?
> - are there bars? clubs? etc?
> - how does it compare to london / europe?
> - what time do things kick off?
> 
> While I have never lived in HK, I was VP of Latin America/Asia Pacific Operations for a company based in Seattle and had an office in HK for many years. I traveled there several times each year and am very familiar with many of your questions.
> 
> Anyone who has ever been to HK will get a bit of a laugh at a few of your questions. First of all, I have traveled extensively all over the world and HK is my favorite city in the world....no question it is the most exciting city you can find. You will find plenty of social and nightlife everywhere. Any type of food is available. I have eaten some of the best Cuban, Nepalese, Cajun, Italian, Japanese, French and just about anything else you can imagine in HK. London is bigger, but that's about it.
> 
> People start hitting the restaurants early evening and the clubs go late, depending on their location and popularity. Hit Lan Kwai Fong (Central HK) on a Friday or Satuday night and you will find plenty of locals and expats everywhere. It's one gigantic street party and you take your drinks to go and wonder from one place to the next.
> 
> Expat community:
> - what is it like? is it easy to make friends?
> - how long did it take you to settle in?
> - where do they all live?
> - where is everyone from?
> - is it getting bigger?
> - what industries are the largest over there?
> - are there many nice young men out there or mostly couples? ie are there lots of ex pats out there our age to hang out with?
> 
> As I mentioned, I have not lived in HK, but considered it and know a few answers.
> 
> Easy to make friends here, Chinese and expats from all over the world. You can hear any language in a single day. Lots of singles, both men and women of all ages. Plenty of families as well. Many global companies have operations here.
> 
> Hi-Tech rules in HK. Tons of technology companies and headquarters here, many overseeing operations on mainland China where wages are much lower.
> 
> HK is an island and can't get any bigger, but they will continue to build (and landfill) to meet the ongoing demand for more housing and offices. It is one of the busiest (maybe still the busiest) port in the world.
> 
> Rent / cost of living:
> - where is best to live and why?
> - I would be working in Quarry Bay - what's it like?
> - how much is rent?
> - I would be looking to move into shared accommodation but what kind of shared accommodation is there?
> - do you know of any good websites that I could go to to find out some accommodation
> - tax is at 10%? how does this work then - is it applied in bracket stages like over here?
> - what hidden costs are there where the tax is low but they sting you on other things to compensate?
> - how much are bills on average a month?
> 
> I am not much help here, but can tell you that it is expensive if you want to live a decent western lifestyle. My company was budgeting $10,000 per month for living expenses if I moved there. You can certainly live for a lot less, but be prepared for VERY small space and mostly dining out, which is great due to all the options for excellent food. Eating out can be cheap or expensive depending on what you are looking for. Great inexpensive Chinese food can be found everywhere and great expensive food abounds.
> 
> Quarry Bay area is great. Just make sure what you make will cover your expenses.
> 
> Culture shock:
> - pollution
> - noise
> - is it really that different from being back home or can you blend in or find large areas of ex pats?
> - what do you do for Christmas out there? Or do you come home?
> 
> It's China and you should expect some culture shock. I never found pollution to be a huge issue other than the harbor, which is much improved. Air pollution is normally not too bad due to the breezes which are pretty consistent, but it noticeable if there is no wind. Nothing like LA on a bad day.
> 
> It is VERY different from wherever you live, but that's not bad. Make friends with the locals as well as expats. I cherish the friendships I have in HK.
> 
> The Chinese love an excuse for a party and especially one with lights. HK is a visual treat several times a year, including Christmas
> 
> Relaxation:
> - TV channels - are they all in Cantonese, or lots in English?
> - how long does it take to fly to indonesia or other parts of asia and roughly how much?
> 
> Plenty of English channels.
> 
> Language:
> - is there anywhere to learn Catonese? Or Madarin
> 
> Several schools. Question will be which to learn. HK speaks mostly Cantonese, but in Bejing and Shanghai it's Mandarin. Certainly in HK you will find most educated Chinese speak English.
> 
> Work:
> - when you moved out there, what did they sort out for you / pay for you?
> - what is the work ethic like out there? are the hours really that bad?
> - how many days holiday do you normally get?
> 
> Not much help here, but can tell you that the successful HK Chinese work long hours. They are one of the most success driven people I have ever met. Remeber this is the home of conspicuous consumption. There are more Rolls Royce, Ferrari, Mercedes and BMW cars per capita than anywhere else in the world. And when you see how unbelievably expensive luxury cars are here, it's really amazing. You know someone has a lot of money when they buy a Ferrari that will probably never see 80 mph.
> 
> Transport:
> - is it expensive to get around? how crazy is it? what is the best way to get around?
> - is the metro open all night?
> 
> The subway is excellent and immaculate. Second only to Japan for ease of transportation. Inexpensive too. Not sure how late it runs, but you should be able to find their website.
> 
> Places to go / visit
> - are there any nice beaches in hong kong (i have heard of the golden coast but how far away is that from everything else and is it easy to get to?)
> - what places would you recommend to go to to get away from it all?
> 
> You are not far from Thailand, Singapore, Indonesia, Malaysia, Viet Nam compared to the rest of the world, and a lot of other exciting places. I love Singapore as well.
> 
> Climate:
> - what will it be like in December?
> - what kind of clothes will I need to take out with me?
> - what will it be like in jan, feb, mar, etc?
> - is the wet season really that bad where it doesnt stop raining for ages?
> 
> The winter months in HK are my favorite as it cools down a bit. You won't need any heavy clothing or anything like an overcoat here. Most of the year it's pretty warm and can be quite humid at times. Usually a breeze, which helps a lot.
> 
> Does it rain? Like I have never seen. I have seen it rain so hard that is was literally horizontal. You had to hold the umbrella (for what little it helped) directly in front of you. OK for keeping you dry from the waste up, but not much help below. You just get soaked. I don't ever remember it raining for days and days, but I was seldom there for more than a week or 10 days at a time.
> 
> Pros:?
> 
> The most exciting city in the world in my humble opinion. I have Victoria Harbor and the HK skyline as my desktop background. It is truly an amazing place and very unique in the world.
> 
> Great people, great food, good times.
> 
> Cons:?


High cost of living. Hot and himid part of the year.


----------



## bechampions

i think i can give u the most comprehensive answer if indeed this answer hasnt come too late


Nightlife:
- is there much to do?
- what's it like? 
- are there bars? clubs? etc? 
- how does it compare to london / europe?
- what time do things kick off?

It all depends if u have enough people to hang out with, bars and clubs are all concentrated in certain areas. Lan Kwai Fong is the most popular, Wan Chai as well in Hong Kong Island, and on Kowloon, Tsim Sha Tsui would be the most popular place to hang out at night - Knutsford Terrace, Hart Avenue etc etc. Things kick off after 12 here i recon, i dont know how it is compared to europe since ive never been but it is more vibrant than canada

Expat community:
- what is it like? is it easy to make friends? 
- how long did it take you to settle in?
- where do they all live?
- where is everyone from?
- is it getting bigger?
- what industries are the largest over there?
- are there many nice young men out there or mostly couples? ie are there lots of ex pats out there our age to hang out with?


I find it slightly hard to make friends and i was born here! it shouldnt take too long to settle in, i would say a few months and everything would be ok. People are from everywhere of course with the expat community...but the largest minority groups in hong kong would be filipinos and indians. From what i understand the population of caucasian expats in hong kong has decreased by more than half compared to before the handover to china. That doesnt necessarily represent anything on my books seeing how hong kong is more or less the same after the handover. Business and Finance is what shapes hong kong so they r the biggest industries i suppose. Sorry but...what age is our age? 

Rent / cost of living:
- where is best to live and why? 
- I would be working in Quarry Bay - what's it like?
- how much is rent?
- I would be looking to move into shared accommodation but what kind of shared accommodation is there?
- do you know of any good websites that I could go to to find out some accommodation
- tax is at 10%? how does this work then - is it applied in bracket stages like over here? 
- what hidden costs are there where the tax is low but they sting you on other things to compensate?
- how much are bills on average a month?

It really depends on what your take on best place to live is, Hong Kong Island in general is a good plac eto live if your looking for convinience. But it does get a little stressful due to the noise levels and it does get quite stuffy. New Territories would be far and not as convinient as it is away from town but it is more quiet. Quarry Bay is just a place in Hong Kong Island thats packed with offices and buildings...just like the rest of Hong Kong. 

Accomodation wise, unless ur earning quite a bit, people generally here live in 800-1000 squared foot apartments. American type houses arent very common and dont even expect to have a backyard anywhere, high rises make up the city. Im not too fimiliar with taxes over here since ive only been working for 1.5 years, but taxes are very low and its what draws foreigners to come to hong kong. Bills would probably cost u around $100 HKD for water, electricity can get up to $3-400 HKD during summer seeing how you're probably gonna need to have the AC on at all times.

Culture shock:
- pollution
- noise
- is it really that different from being back home or can you blend in or find large areas of ex pats?
- what do you do for Christmas out there? Or do you come home?

pollution is quite the problem, in summer the sky is generally blue but there r months where the sky is grey and gloomy, sometimes u can even barely see across the harbour! noise levels r pretty severe from what i think, the best u can do it try to get an apartment on a higher level, otherwise traffic and construction could drive u nuts. You can probably blend in with other expats quite easily, i do anyway. People dont do much on xmas here, they go out to resturaunts for xmas dinners, go look at decorations at shopping malls, go shopping...(they go shopping all the time, period)

Relaxation:
- TV channels - are they all in Cantonese, or lots in English?
- how long does it take to fly to indonesia or other parts of asia and roughly how much?

English is an official language in Hong Kong, and cantonese. there r 4 free local tv channels, 2 are in cantonese and 2 are in english. Cable tv networks are also available, for instance i have installed Now TV and there are plenty of channels to choose from on there, channels you would be able to see back home.

Thats the advantage of living in Hong Kong i suppose, its a hub and convinient to the rest of Southeast Asia. It takes roughly 3 hours and 30 minutes to get to singapore, 2 hours to Shanghai, 3 hours to Beijing.

Language:
- is there anywhere to learn Catonese? Or Madarin

Yes there are plenty of language centers to learn those languages. Unless you really plan to put the effort in there, you could live off english here as people here understand it even if they dont speak it fluently.

Work:
- when you moved out there, what did they sort out for you / pay for you? 
- what is the work ethic like out there? are the hours really that bad?
- how many days holiday do you normally get?

Public holidays basically, if im not mistaken its something like 14 or 15 public holidays per year here? Again it really depends on what sort of job and how demanding it is. The news recently just indicated that 1/4 of the labour force in hong kong work overtime regularly. Go figure.

Transport:
- is it expensive to get around? how crazy is it? what is the best way to get around? 
- is the metro open all night?

Hong Kong has one of the most sophiscated transportation networks in the world. Its a place where driving in your own vehicle can be more of a hassle than taking the public transit. The most common transportation tools here are the train (MTR), buses, which are most double deckered and all air conditioned, taxis of course and mini buses, which are cheaper than buses but if you dont speak the local dialect it could be a bit of a problem because people flag for the driver to drop them off in minibuses. It can be quite expensive for transportation but then again ti depends on where you live. Excluding trips on a taxi regularly i spend about $500 HKD per month on transportation

Places to go / visit
- are there any nice beaches in hong kong (i have heard of the golden coast but how far away is that from everything else and is it easy to get to?)
- what places would you recommend to go to to get away from it all?

Yea its called the golden coast but dont expect too much from it. its probably one of the better beaches in hong kong, im not a big fan of beaches here personally, its hard to get a tan here first of all, and seeing how densely populated the city is u can just about imagine how packed it will be on weekends. but then gold coast isnt in the city so it probably wont be as packed. From my experience with beaches here its nothing compared to beaches in other countries, its pretty crappy if you ask me, the sand isnt smooth, its all rocky and spiky and if ur not careful it could cut ur toe. Not to mention how there's garbage and all...i might be making it sound worse than it is, but i guess theres bound to be garbage on every beach in the world.

That's one thing i dont like about hong kong, there isnt much to do with your spare time to get away, i guess people generally go hiking here but the most common thing to do is shop and go for movies, which i dont enjoy myself.

Climate:
- what will it be like in December? 
- what kind of clothes will I need to take out with me?
- what will it be like in jan, feb, mar, etc?
- is the wet season really that bad where it doesnt stop raining for ages?

Winters here aren't cold compared to countries in europe and north america, it can get pretty chilly though, the coldest days can get to 10'c or 8'c even. People generally think HK is colder than their home countries even when there is snow because apartments here dont have heaters, only because winters here only last about 3 months at most. Bring summer clothes and a light jacket for winter, i doubt you're ever going to need a thick snow jacket. Feb and march would feel a bit warmer, spring or fall here is a fairly comfortable temperature at around 15'c-20'c. I havent noticed the pouring rain yet this year, maybe because it just simply hasnt rained a lot this year but rain can get really annoying here, again because of how many people there are in the city, you will end up getting your shoulders wet because everyone else on the streets has umbrellas and will be running into you with them.

Pros:?

Vibrant, convinience, exciting...on a side note, dont expect it to be any cheaper than in the developed west

Cons:? 

Pollution, noise levels, dense population and can get stressful

hope all this was of help


----------



## JWilliamson

Wow interesting questions. Brommers is from where? Ill give you my take on Hong Kong. Im from Miami, Florida (USA), I moved to Hong Kong when i turned 42 years old and i am turing 44 this month. In Miami i was living in a 4,000 and plus square foot house with a 4 cat garage and a pool for over 15 years. I drove a new car and lived 10 minutes from South Beach. After my divorce which went very well i decided to visit Hong Kong because i had a friend in HK and wanted a brake from Miami. I came here in early 2007 and it was interesting, loud, noisy, cold people moving like robots. Perfect for me i wanted something hard, stressful and different. life in Miami was too good and easy that i became bored and the 4,000 sq foot house with 4 baths and 7 bed rooms felt small. So i wanted to see if i could start appreciating the little things in life and see how strong or weak i was. I moved to Hong Kong and now not visiting but living in this city i realized all the easy things i had. I am living now in a 500-600 sq foot place. i can touch both walls in the bed room and bathroom with my hands. theres no room to p\hang my clothes, no drying machine, the kitchen is so tiny i bang my elbows and the bathroom is the tiniest thing i ever saw. The place has no insulation and it gets humid. hanging my wet clothes takes days to dry. Rent is half the cost of the house i had in Miami. the people well most dont speak English and even if they do they aint talking to you and in most cases (90% of the time) they wont even acknowledge you exists. Streets crowded and theres no real rules on the proper way to walk so you going to be running into people everyday or you will be zig zagging. Weather hot, wet, hot, humid and rains for days. pollution dont even think about it cause its always there. clubs and bars yeah theres bars and clubs tiny ones that charge a lot and in certain areas but i wouldnt rate them as quality clubs. Expats yes you will find many in certain areas but you can go days in most areas seeing one or two every 3 hours just walking by. I have made many friends due to me playing a lot of sports. I say hello to many in the morning eventhough most people i cannot converse because i dont know good Chinese. Cost of living? Everything costs more in hong Kong than it did in Miami except my cell phone. public transport yep theres a lot of that i always thought just being able to travel in a bus or subway would be fun but it aint. crowded, stinky, crowded and waiting and waitjng and changing trains etc. in Miami being able to get in my own car turn on the a/c or lower the top on the convertable and blast over 2,000 watts on my stereo was idea especially now, i realize i took that for granted. besides that im here in Hong Kong it will be an experience and yuo will grow up . give it a try if you dont like it then it will cause you to know what you want and you will work harder to acheive it.


----------



## sakaeyellow

You have too many questions. My simple answer is that if you can speak English, your life will not be difficult here. And you can actually find whatever you want here.


----------



## GAllen

Yep he has many questions but they are all important and he will have to deal with all of them sooner or later. Living in Hong Kong will be more difficult but in time you will become more stronger. Think of yourself as a salmon swimming upstream!GA.


----------

